# Looking to make friends in Montreal



## quaziloko (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi my name is Tom and I moved to Montreal 2 months ago from Ireland. I am finding it very difficult to make friends as I dont speak any French and am finding it difficult to find a job. It would be good just to meet other people who have moved to Canada just to have some Anglophone friends as I live with 3 French room mates. If anyone is interested please dont hesitate to contact me and I am also on facebook. 

I like socialising in bars and occasionally when I can afford clubs. I smoke when I drink but not normally and am trying to give up.

Anyone else looking for someone cool to hang out with Id love to hear from you.


----------



## ACarriero (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Tom,
Not sure how to PM on here! If you know how, send me a private message. I'll see what I can hook you up with to do and people to meet, depending on what your interests are.


----------



## tempranova (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Tom... I'm Victor, I'm from Canada and living in montreal but I saw your post. I'm new to town also, I'm from a pretty distant part of Canada so I'm also looking for some friends . I'd be into meeting up at a cafe or something for a chat, I'd love to learn a bit about Ireland and just hang out! Feel free to email me at [email protected] (sorry about the lack of dot com, it wouldn't let me put my email down)... talk to you soon man.


----------



## Truco_sp (Oct 17, 2011)

quaziloko said:


> Hi my name is Tom and I moved to Montreal 2 months ago from Ireland. I am finding it very difficult to make friends as I dont speak any French and am finding it difficult to find a job. It would be good just to meet other people who have moved to Canada just to have some Anglophone friends as I live with 3 French room mates. If anyone is interested please dont hesitate to contact me and I am also on facebook.
> 
> I like socialising in bars and occasionally when I can afford clubs. I smoke when I drink but not normally and am trying to give up.
> 
> Anyone else looking for someone cool to hang out with Id love to hear from you.


Hi there! 

I came across your post now... I see you wrote it long ago... are you still in the city? I junt moved in some weeks ago. am also looking for friends! 

All the best!


----------

